# NORAD & US Northern Command: 2 F-15s are currently following "unresponsive aircraft"



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

*NORAD & US Northern Command: 2 F-15s are currently following "unresponsive aircraft"*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507934310465556480
_NORAD & US Northern Command say 2 F-15s are currently following an "unresponsive aircraft" over the Atlantic from Rochester en route to FL._

Note the first response.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

F-15s Dispatched to 'Unresponsive Aircraft' Over Atlantic - NBC News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like it could be Americans making a run for Cuba. Wouldn't that be a reversal?

N900KN ? 05-Sep-2014 ? KROC - KAPF ? FlightAware


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Looks like it could be Americans making a run for Cuba. Wouldn't that be a reversal?
> 
> N900KN ? 05-Sep-2014 ? KROC - KAPF ? FlightAware


Cool page - thanks for sharing


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like they made Cuba.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507943286301286400
_Unresponsive aircraft has entered Cuban airspace. #NORAD fighters have broken off trail._

Well wtf. (and sure thing Mr. Ribbit)


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Well lets see if Cuba shoots them down...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope they are having commo problems and not pressurization issues.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crap, never mind. Over Cuba, it isn't a commo issue.

They're gone.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like Cuban fighters are following it now. Not escorting it yet, just following.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FNC said the F-15 pilots said the windscreen is frosted over. Depressurized.

They also said it have gone about 1,800 miles. Won't be long. That sucks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea it says its been at 25,000 feet since ten am must be on autopilot.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

NBC reported that the F-15 pilots made a visual, and that the pilot was slumped over. They're estimating any moment now.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its sad. Did they say anything about passengers. These are single engine turboprops a pt6 of 1000hp they can carry what like ten or fifteen people?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Everyone who has worked on that plane is sweating bullets, right now.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

They can only confirm two people on board. It's almost within range of Gitmo now.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

So sad


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back over water, heading for Jamaica.

Flight will be over in a few minutes.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Depending on how it plays out will determine what the government and media tell us what happened. We may never know the truth on this. It could be the government stop a terrorist attack or some right winged nut job failed in an attack on the U.S., that would look good for nobama!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like the signal just disappeared. I don't think this was anything nefarious, to be honest, it looks like something mechanical went horribly wrong.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Confirmed, Jamaican officials reporting that the plane crashed on the island. I'm highly doubting there's survivors given that no one was responsive to glide the plane in, but you never know.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats very strange for it to hit such a small island when there is water everywhere. Hopefully it didn't kill any tourists.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

James m said:


> Thats very strange for it to hit such a small island when there is water everywhere. Hopefully it didn't kill any tourists.


It may have been just off the coast. Either way, she's down now, and hopefully they'll be able to recover it to determine what went wrong and give the families closure.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

sad, another plane crash, this plane wasn't owned by Malaysian air was it??


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My sister was an air route traffic controller. She controlled the Payne Stewart plane until it was handed off from Memphis Center. This one sure reminded me of that one. My sister died from cancer but that impacted her quite a bit.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The plane crashed in the ocean off the coast of Jamaca. No survivors - probably due to hypoxia. The cabin lost pressure and the pilot didn't have the presence of mind to get down to below 15000 feet. They both probably died of brain anurisms due to the loss of pressure and lack of oxygen. 

Sad, and in a brand new aircraft too.


----------

